# Watering service!



## Xdee (May 6, 2020)

Hi everyone! I have some free time and would like to offer my watering service for 1NMT depending on how big the lot is! I am preparIng to find another dream villagers


----------



## Chibin (May 6, 2020)

Hi!
If you're still up for it, I'll take the offer.


----------



## MayorBenjamin (May 6, 2020)

I'm also interested in this


----------



## Xdee (May 6, 2020)

Chibin said:


> Hi!
> If you're still up for it, I'll take the offer.



Hi yes! I am currently in another island. Will you be able in about 15 minutes?

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



MayorBenjamin said:


> I'm also interested in this



Hii, I am currently on another island. I can let you know when you're next and see if you're still available !


----------



## Chibin (May 6, 2020)

Xdee said:


> Hi yes! I am currently in another island. Will you be able in about 15 minutes?


sure, just send me a message and I'll see if I can reply within 5min


----------



## MayorBenjamin (May 6, 2020)

Xdee said:


> Hi yes! I am currently in another island. Will you be able in about 15 minutes?
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020
> 
> ...


That sounds good to me, I'm in no rush


----------



## Xdee (May 9, 2020)

Bump


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 9, 2020)

Hi ^.^ I have just a few i’d like watered if you’re still available?


----------



## Xdee (May 9, 2020)

OverRatedcx said:


> Hi ^.^ I have just a few i’d like watered if you’re still available?


Yes I am !


----------



## Xdee (May 9, 2020)

Bump


----------



## sorachu (May 10, 2020)

Hi! Are you still available? I just want my black roses to be watered~ c:


----------



## Xdee (May 10, 2020)

candydisco said:


> Hi! Are you still available? I just want my black roses to be watered~ c:


Hii I am currently in the middle of a trade. Will be available in about 15 minutes if that’s ok?


----------



## sorachu (May 10, 2020)

Xdee said:


> Hii I am currently in the middle of a trade. Will be available in about 15 minutes if that’s ok?



Yes, thats fine!


----------



## Xdee (May 10, 2020)

candydisco said:


> Yes, thats fine!


I am ready  pls send dodo


----------



## Xdee (May 19, 2020)

Closed! Will reopen in a few hours!


----------



## Xdee (May 19, 2020)

Open!


----------



## Xdee (May 19, 2020)

Back on and open!


----------



## peanutpie137 (May 19, 2020)

You want to water my flowers? I have nmt


----------



## Xdee (May 19, 2020)

peanutpie137 said:


> You want to water my flowers? I have nmt


Hi yes I am available! Please send dodo code


----------



## peanutpie137 (May 19, 2020)

Xdee said:


> Hi yes I am available! Please send dodo code


Okie lemme get that


----------



## Xdee (May 20, 2020)

Open!


----------



## Draco (May 20, 2020)

Why do so many people  want watering services are there that many lazy people or is there a reason behind it ?


----------



## Xdee (May 20, 2020)

Draco said:


> Why do so many people  want watering services are there that many lazy people or is there a reason behind it ?


It’s been said that for those who are breeding hybrid flowers, if there are 5 different visitors watering their plants each day.. it will grow faster and I guess works better in their favor as far as specific colors. I personally don’t  breed, just offering my service to those who needs it


----------



## Rei.from.Pulau (May 20, 2020)

Hi are you still available? i have like 20 flowers to water


----------



## Draco (May 20, 2020)

o ok that makes sense.On a unrelated matter i want your hat in your bio pic How do I get one.


----------



## Xdee (May 20, 2020)

Rei.from.Pulau said:


> Hi are you still available? i have like 20 flowers to water



Hii sorry we were in a different timezone - so I was logging off at the time

	Post automatically merged: May 20, 2020



Draco said:


> o ok that makes sense.On a unrelated matter i want your hat in your bio pic How do I get one.



I didn't save it but I had to search up QR codes on google and Reddit!


----------



## Xdee (May 20, 2020)

I am open for the next 30 minutes or so


----------



## Xdee (May 21, 2020)

I am up late again! possibly for another 30 minutes or so if anyone is interested in my watering service


----------



## Kumabachi (May 21, 2020)

Yes please! Still for NMT?


----------



## Xdee (May 21, 2020)

Kumabachi said:


> Yes please! Still for NMT?


Hii yes for 1NMT if thats ok?


----------



## Kumabachi (May 21, 2020)

Of course!

Send you the DC


----------



## Xdee (May 21, 2020)

bump


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 21, 2020)

Ohhh yes please  I can do 1NMT


----------



## healingwind (May 21, 2020)

If ur open I  would love the watering!


----------



## Xdee (May 21, 2020)

healingwind said:


> If ur open I  would love the watering!


Hii sorry for the late reply. if you’re still interested, I can stop by now.


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 21, 2020)

Xdee said:


> Hii sorry for the late reply. if you’re still interested, I can stop by now.


So sorry iv just agreed for someone to do the last lot of watering for today if tour free same sort of time tomo I can save you a spot


----------



## Xdee (May 21, 2020)

charlie_moo_ said:


> So sorry iv just agreed for someone to do the last lot of watering for today if tour free same sort of time tomo I can save you a spot


Np! Yes pls let me know   Usually free around this time


----------



## Xdee (May 22, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Mt_Moon (May 22, 2020)

You could come water mine!


----------



## Terrabull (May 22, 2020)

Looking for watering help on my hybrid/cloning farms if you can.


----------



## Xdee (May 22, 2020)

Mt_Moon said:


> You could come water mine!


Hii send I am available now if you can send me dodo code  

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020



Terrabull said:


> Looking for watering help on my hybrid/cloning farms if you can.


Hii I have one person ahead of you but can head right over after!


----------

